# Soap Making Resources Bad Service



## cosmeticaddict (Feb 19, 2010)

Have someone ever tried ordering from http://www.soap-making-resource.com/? 

I am so pissed with this soap webstore where I ordered the wooden soap mold. I keep emailing him to know when is my order going to be shipped. I send two emails and still not having any response. I am so pissed because when I haven't place the order, he is promptly answering my emails. And now that I have payed the order, he is not responding to any of my emails. I tried calling the number from his website, few minutes ago. If he still won't answer it, then I have to forget about this order. This website is obviously a spam and I will spread it all over the soap making forums that I have been participating and post it on all of my blogs..

This is one lesson I should keep in mind, never place any order more than $10.00 if it is your first to order on that site. Good thing that I only spend $67.00. But it is still a lot. I earned that money from my blogging and I worked hard for it. 

I will give it until tomorrow, and if I still don't get any response from him after leaving a message from his voicemail, I will be posting his bad service on my blogs and forums. I am so pissed


----------



## carebear (Feb 19, 2010)

Wasn't this the supplier who wouldn't respond to you INITIAL inquiries?


----------



## IanT (Feb 20, 2010)

have you heard anything from him yet?


----------



## cosmeticaddict (Feb 20, 2010)

Yes I already did, after calling the phone number on his website and I left the message. 

It's really pretty scary if it is your first time to order on a website.

But I feel better now


----------



## carebear (Feb 20, 2010)

cosmeticaddict said:
			
		

> If he still won't answer it, then I have to forget about this order. This website is obviously a spam and I will spread it all over the soap making forums that I have been participating and post it on all of my blogs.



I see you already did this anyway.
Perhaps he saw your blog entry about copying and selling it, and didn't like that.  Not that it isn't done all the time, I'm sure.


----------



## cosmeticaddict (Feb 20, 2010)

I never mentioned his website on any of my blogs. 

It has been two days and 3 emails and I never got any response from him. I never even got any shipping notification, so what do you expect?

I am from Canada and I have to make a long distance call just to get a reponse?... And I am glad I finally did.

But I still didn't get the order so Iam still waiting. 

You see, I also have an online store, that's why I always make sure that if the shipping will be delayed, I will email the customer to notify them. Because I know how it feel to be an online customer


----------



## cosmeticaddict (Feb 20, 2010)

IanT said:
			
		

> have you heard anything from him yet?


No this i not the website... He responded to my inquiry that's why I ordered to him and not on the other seller


----------



## IanT (Feb 20, 2010)

When ordering from any online suppliers I think its important to remember that a lot of these people have lives outside of these side businesses, and that often these suppliers have other jobs too, I would at that if he does not have an automatic notification service two days to hear back is reasonable, 

Its not like it took 2 weeks or anything ... Got to be patient when you order from smaller suppliers like that. 

If you want immediate sermless customer service I recommend using a larger supplier next time , where they have an actual customer service department, etc....


----------



## cosmeticaddict (Feb 20, 2010)

How will I know if the website owner is big or not. Some are just dropshipping their products. And after having success on the internet, just hired a customer service company and make their online business looks big while the fact is, they are just dropshippers.  

When you start something like business, you have to prepare yourself and always place yourself as the customer. I will not want any of my customer to keep waiting for my response. My online business is only my part-time job and I have night shift 8 hour job. But I make sure to check and answer emails before and after I go to bed.  

But as he said, he got sick so then I understand. 

There are so many spams on the internet and you need to make everyone who visit your website that you are not. Most specially your customers including potential customers.


----------



## carebear (Feb 20, 2010)

actually, tho, the web site does promise to ship within 24 hours of receiving the order for a mold, tho.

still, I'd hesitate to ship to someone who has publicly admitted they can't wait to get theirs so they can see about copying it and selling the same product themselves.


----------



## carebear (Feb 20, 2010)

cosmeticaddict said:
			
		

> I never mentioned his website on any of my blogs.


yes, but you did on another soaping forum.


----------



## cosmeticaddict (Feb 20, 2010)

carebear said:
			
		

> actually, tho, the web site does promise to ship within 24 hours of receiving the order for a mold, tho.
> 
> still, I'd hesitate to ship to someone who has publicly admitted they can't wait to get theirs so they can see about copying it and selling the same product themselves.



he told me it will take few days for my order to be ship because it is custom made. So I emailed him after about 3 or 4 days to know if the mold has been made already.  And that's where it started.

But he said it was made and shipped already. But I didn't get any notice.. So can you blame me?


----------



## cosmeticaddict (Feb 20, 2010)

carebear said:
			
		

> yes, but you did on another soaping forum.



Yes I did mentioned that on the other forum because I was trying to get some informations about the website/company from soap makers and thought maybe they have experienced ordering from the website and maybe someone can tell about the owner's service before I start ignoring the order that I placed with them  

But noone seems to have experienced ordering from him so  I posted it on this forum.

Well I guess, maybe one of you or someone have experienced ordering from the website .


----------



## cosmeticaddict (Feb 20, 2010)

So what if I want to make my own wooden soap mold. What is wrong with that?... And beside, It was a custom made wooden soap mold that I thought of asking him if he can do it for me. It was my idea!!!!!!

I also said to my blog, that MAYBE....MAYBE... I can copy the mold and sell it... That is if I will have the time to do it... I also told the owner of the website that MAYBE...MAYBE I can RESELL that wooden soap mold that I ordered from him... But not sure yet....

THE MOLD THAT I WILL RECEIVE FROM HIM IS A CUSTOM MADE WOODEN SOAP MOLD.... MEANING IT WAS MY IDEA... SO WHAT IS WRONG IF I WILL MAKE MY OWN AND SELL IT.


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 20, 2010)

It's very hard to say service is bad or slow without a few detaisl to back it up.

How many days are we talking here? Were the days he did not contact you over the weekend perhaps, or maybe he was ill? What type of shipping did you pay for, international priority or 1st class? Canada is slow to disperse internationally originating mail. 10-14 days for priority and up to 6 weeks or more for 1st class.


----------



## cosmeticaddict (Feb 20, 2010)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> How many days are we talking here? Were the days he did not contact you over the weekend perhaps, or maybe he was ill? What type of shipping did you pay for, international priority or 1st class? Canada is slow to disperse internationally originating mail. 10-14 days for priority and up to 6 weeks o r more for 1st class.



I orderd tha mold last week (thursday I think) and I got the response yesterday.. I know shipping to canada has a minimum of 2 weeks.. I didn't receive any shipping notification of whatever.

I actually never expected it to be shipped, but I am glad he said it was already shipped. I just thought of asking if the custom made mold was already made so I will have an idea when to receive it. 

I paid the whole amount through paypal so I dont know what kind of shipping is it..


----------



## carebear (Feb 20, 2010)

cosmeticaddict said:
			
		

> THE MOLD THAT I WILL RECEIVE FROM HIM IS A CUSTOM MADE WOODEN SOAP MOLD.... MEANING IT WAS MY IDEA... SO WHAT IS WRONG IF I WILL MAKE MY OWN AND SELL IT.


there is no need to shout.  

if he was building a mold that you designed and is party to your "maybe" plans then of course there is nothing wrong with it.  forgive me if I misunderstood the whole thing.


----------



## IanT (Feb 20, 2010)

See but what I don't understand is if it was your idea, and a mold you intended to build, why didn't you just build it yourself to begin with ? ? Would have saved money and stress!


----------



## cosmeticaddict (Feb 20, 2010)

IanT said:
			
		

> See but what I don't understand is if it was your idea, and a mold you intended to build, why didn't you just build it yourself to begin with ? ? Would have saved money and stress!


I am busy. That's why I shop online. Because shopping online is more convinient.


----------



## 12345smf (Feb 20, 2010)

I am going to close this thread. It sound like you got the answer to your question. The moldmaker made and shipped your custom order in under a week. That sounds like great service. Glad it worked out for you and glad you were able to let us all know he is a top notch supplier.


----------

